# cars



## Grennor (Nov 27, 2008)

Hoping to move to thailand later this year , i have a contact who is in the container business , so no problem in shipping my belongings, ive heard there are some restrictions on bringing s/h cars ?? ive got a 12 year old nissan almera is there any point in trying to bring with me ??


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

No
Import of used vehicles not permitted by law.


----------



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi song si

Short,sweet and on the nail. saw the bubble burst hahaha
Sorry grennor.
mark


----------



## Grennor (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks for your no Quibbles answer, at least its a black & white answer, thanks Song Si. Anyway you've given Mark something to laugh about, typical South African !! Grennor,


----------



## Grennor (Nov 27, 2008)

Mark, Glad it's got you smiling, old boy, is there anything else i can't bring ???? obviously Smiles & Bhats are welcomed, i've a feeling i shouldn't be asking this question,,,,,,,,,,Grennor


----------

